# Beretta 92 threaded barrel length?



## AbitNutzToo (9 mo ago)

It would seem that anything but compact Beretta 92 threaded barrels are completely unavailable and have been for years. 

I have seen some folks offering barrel threading services for Beretta barrels to fill the void. 

My question is: Are OEM Beretta threaded and non-threaded barrels the same length? Are they the same, just one threaded and the other not?


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

AbitNutzToo said:


> It would seem that anything but compact Beretta 92 threaded barrels are completely unavailable and have been for years.
> 
> I have seen some folks offering barrel threading services for Beretta barrels to fill the void.
> 
> My question is: Are OEM Beretta threaded and non-threaded barrels the same length? Are they the same, just one threaded and the other not?


The threaded barrels are about 1/4 inch longer than the standard barrel.


----------



## AbitNutzToo (9 mo ago)

I want to put Beretta's Muzzle Comp on my 92 but it doesn't appear that having the OEM barrel threaded is a good option. If it were, they wouldn't have made the threaded barrel that 1/4" longer,


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

AbitNutzToo said:


> I want to put Beretta's Muzzle Comp on my 92 but it doesn't appear that having the OEM barrel threaded is a good option. *If it were, they wouldn't have made the threaded barrel that 1/4" longer,*


Indeed they do things for a reason. There probably would not be enough threads to adequately hold a compensator or suppressor in place? I wouldn't mind getting one for my 92X Performance that I just bought this year. I've since added a short 1/2 x 28 compensator from HK parts to my M9A3 along with a "G" decocker only conversion kit, Wilson grips and bobbed hammer.

I don't understand why those threaded barrels for the full size 92's haven't been available for quite some time while the one's for the compact series are? I've seen way more full size 92's than compacts for sale at least in any of the gun stores where I live.


----------



## AbitNutzToo (9 mo ago)

I've ordered a Barsto barrel. It costs a fortune and I'll have to wait for 3-months but at least I'll get it, it will be a better barrel and it will fit.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

AbitNutzToo said:


> I've ordered a Barsto barrel. It costs a fortune and I'll have to wait for 3-months but at least I'll get it, it will be a better barrel and it will fit.


A Beretta OEM barrel is a drop in barrel. In general Barsto barrels have to be fitted to the gun, some require machining. If you've never fit a barrel before or have little experience working on guns you could have an expensive paper weight on your hands. They cost about 1/3rd more than an OEM barrel.


----------



## AbitNutzToo (9 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> A Beretta OEM barrel is a drop in barrel. In general Barsto barrels have to be fitted to the gun, some require machining. If you've never fit a barrel before or have little experience working on guns you could have an expensive paper weight on your hands. They cost about 1/3rd more than an OEM barrel.


Well, here's the problem. OEM threaded can not be found....I just checked Gunroker and the one that I thought was an OEM is a converted 4.9". They just can not be found, period. The genuine Beretta barrel I saw on Gunbroker went for over $400. The Barsto is far superior and actually less than $400. 

I have experience with Barsto as a company having bought more than a few barrels from them. About half the time their drop-in barrels actually do drop in. If it doesn't, I have a gunsmith local that will fit it. He's an absolute asshole and will gouge me but he can fit the barrel.

I do hear what you're saying but the bottom line is...there is no other option. I will search for a Beretta barrel at less than a king's ransom while I wait for the Barsto. If I find one I'll cancel the order.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sent you a private message....


----------



## AdioSS (Dec 4, 2020)

Funny thing is that people have been threading the factory 4.9” barrel for suppressors for 4 decades.


----------



## billt3160 (2 mo ago)

I have a Beretta 92X Performance that I would like to install a threaded barrel to fit the Beretta factory compensator. Beretta sells the compensator with the extended guide rod and spring. But not the proper threaded barrel for it. One is useless without the other. They should sell everything in a complete compensator kit, with everything you need, including the proper barrel.

Because if the threaded barrel is not threaded exactly flush with the front of the slide, it's going to leave an unsightly gap between the compensator and the slide. Now I'm hearing they haven't offered threaded barrels for their full sized 92 Series for "years". That's like selling shoes without shoelaces.

What the hell is going on with these people? You buy a $1,500.00+ performance pistol, and they don't even sell their own customized parts that fit it? Or else sell one but not the other. That's ridiculous! Come on Beretta!






92 Series Muzzle Brake (1/2x28)


This is a compensator designed to reduce muzzle flip & felt recoil on full size Beretta 92 Series threaded barrels. Equipped with side & upper vents to stabilize.




www.beretta.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beretta has sold factory threaded barrels in the past. I've seen them for sale on the Beretta USA website. But yes, I have heard from others that they have not been sold for a little while.

I would go to the Beretta Forum, and send a PM to the member with the scree name: WAL

He does Beretta gunsmithing. He threads barrels, recrowns barrels, turns standard Beretta grips into Vertec grips, etc. I have used him several times. See what he says. 

Go here: Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## billt3160 (2 mo ago)

Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is one for sale: For Sale: Threaded barrel - Beretta Forum


----------

